# Yuengling



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

Even though it sounds like a Chinese dish, I love the lager from the oldest brewery in America...Yuengling. :dr 

Since I live in Texas and it not being available anywhere but the East coast, my experiences with it are limited, but I bet many of you BOTLs out there are going to enjoy 2 or 12 during the 4th of July weekend.

Any of you out there like it as well?

Benz


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Great beer. They have a brewery here in Tampa, FL also. My buddie is a big fan of there's picked him up a b-day present from their gift shop one year. I just tried a couple of there Black and Tan's. They were pretty good.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Awesome beer!! My friend went to where the brewery is, cant remember if its boston or pennsylvania, but he brought back a ton and I loved it!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Benz_one said:


> Even though it sounds like a Chinese dish, I love the lager from the oldest brewery in America...Yuengling. :dr
> 
> Since I live in Texas and it not being available anywhere but the East coast, my experiences with it are limited, but I bet many of you BOTLs out there are going to enjoy 2 or 12 during the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> ...


I remember when Yuenling was a small brewery in PA before they became a "Micro-Brewery", I used to be able to pick up a case of long-necks for $5.99 including the deposit.

But, at least in Texas you got Shiner Bock


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Orig. from Pa. Shoot me a PM if you want some Benz...Dave


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I went through a Yeungling phase a couple years ago. Great beer with a unique flavor profile.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not a bad beer at all. Mikey202 sent me a few bottles a while back. Good stuff. Do a search here and you can see several threads on it.

Stacey


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Yuengling Traditional Lager is my all-time #1 favorite beer and I'm not ashamed to admit it. To me, it almost has the same allure that Cuban cigars have being that I can't aquire them easily. :r

Would love to visit the brewery one day, but it's damn near an 8 hour drive from where I am.


----------



## FranktheTank (Jun 12, 2006)

It just goes down so smooth. Any one of there beers are great. Pottstown PA is not far from my folks place and I always pick up at least 10 cases to last between trips.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Something end on the list of "To try" when im in the states next month. Father in law lives in PA so hopefully we will have no problems finding a supply.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SE Pa. by any chance Zenistar?


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> SE Pa. by any chance Zenistar?


TBH I have no idea, the most I know at the moment is that it will take us about 5 hours to drive from NY City. They live in Northumberland if that gives you an idea of the location?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Zenistar said:


> Something end on the list of "To try" when im in the states next month.


Not sure what all the fuss about Yuengling is, tast like just any other cheap beer to me. Would rather have Rolling Rock if I were to drink cheap PA beer. There are a lot of good breweries in the USA and I hope you are able to sample some of them.

Not that Feldschlösschen is anything to write home about either in CH.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Not that Feldschlösschen is anything to write home about either in CH.


Certainly not a beer that I drink if I can avoid it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

A case Lager bottles can be had for around $15 in PA. That is what helps make Yuengling such a great beer. Its not easy finding beer this tasty in that price range in my opinion.

If any of you get a chance, take the tour of the brewery in Pottsville. Its pretty cool. Yuengling has been steadily spreading across the country. I've seen it in WV and as far as FL.

​


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Not sure what all the fuss about Yuengling is, tast like just any other cheap beer to me.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Yuengling is just down the road from my new house. If anyone wants to visit let me know, you've got a place to crash. Brewery is maybe 30-45 minutes from my house. NYC is less than 2 hours too.

Yuengling Lager is okay, but Yuengling Premium is WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY better. Gotta buy it by the case, and requires a deposit, but it is one of the beers I would be temptd to keep on tap here at the mansion... I wonder if they sell it in Kegs?

Anyways, it ain't Tripel Karmeliet, but you can't beat it for value and cooking out on the grill. It also tastes much better in PA that it did in Texas and Florida... I think I commented on that last year in response to one of SmokingHiker's posts.

And I am serious about willing to host folks if they wana tour the brewery - maybe somday we'll do a tour and herf over here in lovely Macungie!!!


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

Nooner said:


> Yuengling Lager is okay, but Yuengling Premium is WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY better. Gotta buy it by the case, and requires a deposit, but it is one of the beers I would be temptd to keep on tap here at the mansion... I wonder if they sell it in Kegs?


Yuengling Premium...need to add that to the list when I head back to Yuengling country!

Thanks for the suggestion!

Benz


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

When I got married we had Yuengling and Dominion Lager. What pisses me off is there are bars in my area that charge you imported prices on Yuengling even though its domestic. I had this conversation with a bartender once and he thought based on the name it was an imported beer.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Macungie home of the big truck races?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Try the Lord Chesterfields if you get the chance , I believe it's brewed by Yuengling . I used to love the Yuengers also but now after the first one I get a ripping headache .


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Yuengling Premium is their Pilsner. Its pretty good and very inexpensive, last time i bought it i think it was $15 for a case of bottles.

The thing to buy if your passing through the area is the Yuengling Sampler. It has Yuengling Lager, Lord Chesterfield Ale, Black and Tan, and Yuengling Premium in it. All for around $18

I keep a stocked barrel of Yuengling, cant beat the bang for the buck. At $65 a barrel you cant go wrong.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I used to buy Yuengling in 1968 for .79 a six pack, but hell Bud was $1.35 then.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeff said:


> A case Lager bottles can be had for around $15 in PA. That is what helps make Yuengling such a great beer. Its not easy finding beer this tasty in that price range in my opinion.
> 
> If any of you get a chance, take the tour of the brewery in Pottsville. Its pretty cool. Yuengling has been steadily spreading across the country. I've seen it in WV and as far as FL.
> 
> ​


YA!!! I agree...nice for the price!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Yuengling Premium is their Pilsner. Its pretty good and very inexpensive, last time i bought it i think it was $15 for a case of bottles.
> 
> The thing to buy if your passing through the area is the Yuengling Sampler. It has Yuengling Lager, Lord Chesterfield Ale, Black and Tan, and Yuengling Premium in it. All for around $18
> 
> I keep a stocked barrel of Yuengling, cant beat the bang for the buck. At $65 a barrel you cant go wrong.


give me directions to your house....:z


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't buy it in GA. 

But I get it when I can in SC!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Any time I travel by car (and some of my buddies too) WE pick up a case, in fact my good friend just got back form Niagara and on the way he snatched a case, not sold in Ohio but PA is close!! Love (Yin-Ling) at least thats how I've always said it.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> Any time I travel by car (and some of my buddies too) WE pick up a case, in fact my good friend just got back form Niagara and on the way he snatched a case, not sold in Ohio but PA is close!! Love (Yin-Ling) at least thats how I've always said it.


Close, correct pronunciation is simply YING--LING.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Close, correct pronunciation is simply YING--LING.


Thanks, never really knew how to say it.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Around here we just ask the bartender for a "Lager"


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Around here we just ask the bartender for a "Lager"


Lucky bastage...


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

Great beer. My absolute favorite. One suggestion though, don't pick up a keg unless you have a lot of people to drink it with you. It's a very filling beer and you definitely don't want any to go to waste.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

I swear 10 years ago when Yuengling Lager was only an East Coast regional beer it tasted alot different then it does today. Mass production maybe killed some of the quality. But, I am a huge fan of the Black and Tan, and the Yuengling Porter. :SM


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on this beer guys, I paid a visit to the Pottsville brewery while on holiday in the states a couple of weeks ago. The tour was excellent and the beer also rated highly, it was nice to see it in NYC also, though it was a lot harder to come by.


----------



## El Abogado Fuerte (Aug 7, 2006)

HeavySmoke said:


> I swear 10 years ago when Yuengling Lager was only an East Coast regional beer it tasted alot different then it does today. Mass production maybe killed some of the quality. But, I am a huge fan of the Black and Tan, and the Yuengling Porter. :SM


+1 Their production has changed a lot in the past ten years or so - the product is a lot more consistant now, but has lost some of the deeper flavors. In college, we drank a lot of 'Lager' and every case/keg was a little different.

Yuengling was a regional beer that became popular with college students in the area, and when they went home they took their taste for it with them. Now most people know what it is . . . :al


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i first had this beer a year ago when i moved here to upstate ny. it is indeed an excellent beer. I am a huge fan. even the Yuengling light is fantastic. 
I recommend it to anyone that can get their hands on it.


----------

